# Bulk grass seed



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

I need a bunch of grass seed. Im looking for bahia and brown top. Does anybody have any recommendations around milton? Thanks


----------



## Rhenium (Sep 27, 2012)

Just call Summit landscape. They can order you any seed you want. Bahia is most likely going to be the cheapest. Not sure if they carry it in stock though.


----------

